# Грыжи м/п диска на уровне С5-С6 позвонков с признаками компрессии левого нервного корешка



## Anna_Loginova (10 Янв 2021)

Добрый день!
2 месяца лечу боль в шее-лопатке-левой руке. Обезболивающие, противовоспалительные, физио, лазер, массаж помогли снять острое состояние, но рука очень слабая и боль не ушла полностью. На МРТ выявили на уровне С5-С6 определяется парамедианно-фораминальная влево грыжи межпозвонкового диска на 5мм, с признаками частичного разрыва фиброзного кольца, мигрирующаяся каудально-фораминально, с сужением входа в левый латеральный канал, с компрессией левого нервного корешка.
Задняя продольная связка утолщена. Спинной мозг имеет четкие и ровные контуры, МР-сигнал от него однородный. Спиномозговой канал шириной 15мм, ликвороотток сохранен. Суставные поверхности унко-вертебральных сочленений не деформированы. Паравертебральные мягкие ткани не изменены.
Заключение:
МР-картина секвестрирующейся каудально-фораминально левосторонней парамедианно-фораминальной грыжи м/п диска на уровне С5-С6 позвонков с признаками компрессии левого нервного корешка, остеохондроза 1ст, нарушения статики в виде углового кифоза и левостороннего сколиоза.
Подскажите, возможно ли полное излечение без операции и какие мои дальнейшие действия для реабилитации и полного восстановления? Центры Дикуля/мануальная терапия/процедуры/специалисты?


----------



## La murr (10 Янв 2021)

@Anna_Loginova, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## IrinaMM (17 Фев 2021)

@Anna_Loginova, Анна , у меня та же ситуация -грыжа в шее с5-с6, остеохондроз 2 ст, сосуды немного пережаты и отсюда головокружения. Как Вы лечитесь?


----------



## Anna_Loginova (17 Фев 2021)

@IrinaMM, Ирина, добрый день. Прошла медикаментозное лечение для снятия острого состояния, курс физио, лазера, массажа. Нашла себе тренера, который специализируется на данной проблеме. Это все.


----------



## IrinaMM (17 Фев 2021)

@Anna_Loginova, а я с ноября по декабрь аж три клиники успела посетить- в первой делали массаж и тракционную вытяжку шеи 8 дней (не помогло,стало хуже). Во второй у мануала делали массаж и мануальную терапию 10 дн- помогло, но опять через неделю возобновились головокружения. Затем  третьей-блокады, массажи, магнитотерапию , уколы Мовалис, Актовегин. Вроде стало лучше, но сейчас вот опять судя по всему не очень
Но лазера еще не было, надо поузнавать где делают


----------



## Anna_Loginova (18 Фев 2021)

Не думаю, что он сильно поменяет что-то. Вам надо начать реабилитацию после острого состояния и менять образ жизни


----------

